# Straight fletch VS. Helical



## Silencer223 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting a fletching jig to fletch and repair my own arrows. I was wondering in your own opinions which is better straight fletch, or Helical? Honestly I have shot both and they seem to shoot the same for me.. Has anyone found any advantages or disadvantages to either of these? Please place your thoughts and opinions below! And no fighting... haha thanks all!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Do you shoot fixed or expandable heads for your hunting?


----------



## Silencer223 (Jan 29, 2015)

Expandable, rage to be exact.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

In that case you may be able to use a straight fletch, but I'd suggest putting some off-set on it. 

Typically, the helical fletch will stabilize an arrow a little quicker and most find it better for fixed heads. However, it does slow your arrow down a little faster in most cases. I doubt you'd notice any difference unless you're a very good shot and shooting at long range. 

FWIW, mine are always helical. I don't see a downside to it.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Silencer223 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well I have shot both and haven't notced hardly any difference beteeen them. Granted I'm not a fantastic shot by any means but still. I may possibly switch to fixed blades in the future but not sure really.. thanks for the help, I'll see what I decide. I believe the ones I shot with the helical had a slight offset, nothing drastic.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

I went to an arrow building class years ago and the instructor who was Tim Strickland said never fletch straight, always have some offset. According to Tim if fletched straight the arrow will knuckle ball to the target.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

I've always used a straight jig, but also add offset. It does the same job as a helical clamp, you only need the special clamp if you want to offset more than what the straight clamp will allow.

You can also offset a straight clamp either left or right. You can't do that with helical. You would have to buy two helical clamps if you want to change direction for some reason.


----------



## Silencer223 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dave V said:


> I've always used a straight jig, but also add offset. It does the same job as a helical clamp, you only need the special clamp if you want to offset more than what the straight clamp will allow.
> 
> You can also offset a straight clamp either left or right. You can't do that with helical. You would have to buy two helical clamps if you want to change direction for some reason.


Question.... how would you add an offset to a straight fletch jig?


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Nearly every jig is adjustable to some degree. If I want a right twist, I just adjust the front a bit more than the back so the fletch goes on at a slight angle.


----------



## Silencer223 (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh okay I see now, just watched a video explaining the bitzenburger!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I guess, I am a little old fashion, but I always use a helical and some degree of offset. I have a chronograph and I use a hooter shooter. I can't see any difference in initial speed and I suspect unless you are shoot long distance you won't. I do shoot long distance FITA and general use a 3" vane. The helical might show more arc, but the distance is know and I believe the helical causes tighter groups. The brace height of most bows can be a problem today. Perhaps, with the 2" vane, offset is going to be more effective than helical.


----------



## 12ptDropTine (Mar 22, 2004)

After I went to right hand helical I never went back. I also tried left hand helical and the tips continued to come loose when I shot the fiberboard backstop
Drop


----------

